# Weird Spiders



## RoxyBlue

Some are actually quite beautiful in a weird way Well, maybe not the bird dung spider...

http://www.wired.com/2013/07/weirdest-spiders-ever/


----------



## Hairazor

Still hate them


----------



## The Pod

Beautiful creatures!


----------



## spinwitch

How about fabric made of spider silk?
http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/wiredscience/2009/09/full-silk_hi-res_d66-06.jpg


----------



## Haunted Spider

I am never picking up another lady bug


----------



## MommaMoose

Ummmm how about a big nope. Got my fair share of "exotic" spiders when I was chased by a camel spider.


----------



## GothicCandle

Those are quite pretty. A few years ago I was at an event where a petting zoo had some tarantulas you could hold, and as I held one people kept coming up to look at it and I'm saying things like "isn't she pretty?" and everyone is looking at me like i'm crazy. lol.


----------



## randomr8

Too bad their not like... 12 feet in diameter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^If they were, we wouldn't have to worry about a robot apocalypse because the spiders would TAKE THEM DOWN! And probably us, too.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> Still hate them


Me too. I'd still kill all of these.



Haunted Spider said:


> I am never picking up another lady bug


Me neither! Why does it have to mimic a ladybug...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Me neither! Why does it have to mimic a ladybug...?


'Cause that's how they get you! Mwahahaha!


----------

